# found a new toy



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Terk VR1 tv volume regulator. I ordered this online and it works. No more annoying commercials twice as loud as regular programming. It only works with analog RCA but for normal tv watching it can't be beat. 9 out of 10 from me.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Our solution for commercials... we dropped cable/satellite back in November of 2004 and haven't looked back! 

I know what you mean though, I hated it when a commercial came on and blew us out of our seats because of the volume. Seems like some channels are more commercials than programming now too.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's aggravating to say the least. I wonder how well it would work with a Dish Network satellite box. I'm using the analog audio to the TV, so I guess it would work huh? But I wonder about it working with Dish.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

It should work fine Sonny. I have mine hooked up from my cable box.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

What is a commercial? (TiVo, DVR)


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

bhorstkotte said:


> What is a commercial? (TiVo, DVR)


Amen! :bigsmile: I love the 30 second skip and slip!

mech


----------

